# Its making progress!



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

[/IMG] 

Watcha think? Ill put more up soon.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

looks good, but i would never mold because the car i modify is my daily driver, and you never know what can happen... driving slow minding my own business when this damn curb comes out of no where and the skirts crack... oh oh


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i personally would have gone ahead and shaved the handle as well


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the skirts look really good molded on


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> i personally would have gone ahead and shaved the handle as well


Wait till the opener acts up. You will wish you werent the ricer then :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good...now show us that koyo baby! ha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks good...now show us that koyo baby! ha


glad to see someone else noticed the box in the background as well :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Wait till the opener acts up. You will wish you werent the ricer then :fluffy: :thumbup:


been there, done that. if you get quality parts you wont have that problem. and its only rice if the 1/4" of bondo starts to crack :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> been there, done that. if you get quality parts you wont have that problem. and its only rice if the 1/4" of bondo starts to crack :thumbup:


ITs NF, half the people dont like to spend $$.

None the less, good luck on the car bro!


----------

